# How is handlebar reach and drop measured?



## Doc_D (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm thinking about getting some new bars this winter. I've been looking online and noticed that they spec a reach and drop. I'm assuming reach is measured from the center of the flat bar to the center of the furthest point forward of the drop bar? I'm assuming drop is measured from the center of the flat bar to the center of the bottom most part of the drops?

Anyone know if that's right?


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes. That is how it is supposed to be done.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

The reach on bars varies greatly. I needed more room, so I changed out my 82mm reach Ritchy bars for some 92mm Bonty reach ones. My WCS stem was already a 13, and 14's aren't that common anymore, so I went with a longer reach bar. My "on the tops" position is the same, my "in the drops" position feels better, and since I went to 10 speed, the hoods will go up a little.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)




----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

A side note on the bar width, some measure it from end to end!


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*not always...*



PigmyRacer said:


> Yes. That is how it is supposed to be done.


Measuring center to center is the more common, but not all brands use this method. Some measure center to outside (front of the bar) so that reach is 12mm larger, others even measure outside to outside, adding 24mm.

Get a drawing of the bars or ask about the measuring method before buying.

Another thing to keep in mind is the shape of the bend where the brake/shifter mounts can affect the reach. I've bought bars, specifically designed for Campy ergo levers with only 82mm of reach and found the reach from the center of the bar at the stem to the brake hoods 10-20mm longer than some other bars with 85mm of reach.

As others noted, the bar width can also be measured center to center or outside to outside. Bars measured c-c would be 24mm wider, when measured o-o.

To further complicate things, a number of bars position the brake hoods closer together than the ends of the bars, where the width is measured. My Easton bars are about 1cm closer at the hoods and my FSA bars are 2cm closer together.


----------



## Doc_D (Mar 16, 2006)

Wow! Thanks for the info everyone. Sounds like trying to compare the bars on measurements alone is pretty futile. I guess I'm going to have to try to find some locally to look at.


----------

